
Ask HN: Automated SW testing on different Raspberry Pi models? - johndoe0815
I&#x27;m currently working on a side project - a bare metal version of Smalltalk-80 for the Raspberry Pi (see [1,2]). Even though this is just a fun side project, I would like to support as many Raspberry Pi configurations as possible. Accordingly, each software version should be tested on all available Raspberry Pi variants (Zero W, 1B, 2B, 3B, 4B - I know there are more, but that&#x27;s what I have here right now).<p>Writing an SD card with the boot image and then swapping around the card, HDMI, USB keyboard&#x2F;mouse connections and power between five different Raspberry Pis is suboptimal and probably not that healthy for the connectors in the long run, so I am looking for a better solution.<p>So, if you are using a test environment for different Raspberry Pi versions, I would love to hear about your hardware&#x2F;software setup (e.g., HDMI&#x2F;KVM switches, SD card with network boot, ...) and experiences.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;relive-part-xerox-parcs-history-smalltalk-80-raspberry-michael-engel&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;michaelengel&#x2F;crosstalk
======
kingbirdy
You may be able to use network booting for the newer models at least

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net_tutorial.md)

